# New Netflix - captions?



## jbriley3 (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm thinking that the new Netflix implementation features closed captioning. I need it. How is it turned "on"?


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

From the Tivo help page on Netflix at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/266 :

How do I turn on Closed Captioning for Netflix videos?

1. Locate the video you wish to watch and push SELECT.

2. Arrow down to Audio and Subtitles and push SELECT.

3. Arrow down to your preferred language under Subtitles.

If you have an issue with this or your language is not provided, contact Netflix Customer Support for assistance.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, what a pain.. the same UI you turn on/off subtitles on regular Tivo recordings should work here..


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I signed up for a 30 day trial yesterday, specifically because captions were finally enabled thru TiVo's. First thing I noticed--they're actually subtitles, not captions.


----------



## jbriley3 (Feb 10, 2002)

What's the difference?


----------



## Hanjive (Jun 3, 2007)

This might shed some light on the differences are between closed-captions and subtitles:
http://screenfont.ca/learn/
My recent experiences using subtitles on NetFlix video is: 1) Not all offerings have subtitles as an alternative to closed-captions; and 2) Sometimes subtitles are only provided for 'foreign language' dialogue in a film - not all of the dialogue.


----------



## snowbunny (Jun 10, 2007)

wwu123 said:


> From the Tivo help page on Netflix at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/266 :
> 
> How do I turn on Closed Captioning for Netflix videos?
> 
> ...


I don't see an "Audio and Subtitles" menu at all. I've enabled CC on the Tivo, on my television, etc.

For a test, I'm watching the pilot episode of Breaking Bad. The Netflix site says there are closed captions available in English.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

snowbunny said:


> I don't see an "Audio and Subtitles" menu at all. I've enabled CC on the Tivo, on my television, etc.


Do you have a Premiere...? Your sig suggests you don't. Hm.


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

There's not a way to set the default for Netflix to always turn on CC is there? I use it all the time but it's a pain to have to turn in on for each show. I always forget and start playing the show and then have to back out and turn it on.

Thanks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Digital Man said:


> There's not a way to set the default for Netflix to always turn on CC is there? I use it all the time but it's a pain to have to turn in on for each show. I always forget and start playing the show and then have to back out and turn it on.
> 
> Thanks.


If there is, I haven't found it. Seems like too logical a request to be implemented however.


----------

